# Wood window Do Over



## walsty (Feb 18, 2021)

You are looking at wooden window sash from the bottom up. The piece outlined in red is what I need to re-create. I cannot figure what bit I need to replicate the quarter round on the left side. It is the opposite of a 1/4" roundover bit which would lead me to believe that a cove bit or core box could be used. However, I don't believe that those match up with the shape or how I would be able to pass the piece over the bit. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Most these bots are shaper deigned. You can get creative.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Window sash router bits you maybe able to find a video to show you how
There are a lot of different profiles


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Some more pictures would be helpful. I'm not seeing anything but a flat surface on the left with a groove inside the red lines.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

The sash was made on a shaper. I do not think that you could run a "router bit" for this profile. It is a very large profile. The complete stick cope was made in one pass on a shaper.


----------



## nhg (Jun 10, 2011)

walsty said:


> You are looking at wooden window sash from the bottom up. The piece outlined in red is what I need to re-create. I cannot figure what bit I need to replicate the quarter round on the left side. It is the opposite of a 1/4" roundover bit which would lead me to believe that a cove bit or core box could be used. However, I don't believe that those match up with the shape or how I would be able to pass the piece over the bit. Your thoughts would be appreciated.
> View attachment 397829


You could do it with two or three boards as a glue-up.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @nhg


----------

